# Blue 2nd size baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2-month-old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. 

I usually knit for 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! 

I'm almost finished with the second one and will post it soon.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

What an adorable little baby sweater! Good idea, upsizing your needles vs calculating more stitches. Glad it worked out for you. I will keep this in mind when I need to go up or down a little bit in size.


----------



## mouselady (Feb 10, 2017)

Anne - I love Marianna's sweater patterns as much as you love your Waterwheel. One of my favorites is actually for a small newborn/large preemie. I just make it larger by moving to a #4 yarn and using a US7 needle instead of a 6. So far that has worked for me to make a sweater that fits a 3 month baby.

I used to have the same rule about finishing a project before starting another. But for some reason I seem to have 3 projects on needles at the moment. Not sure how that happened. I guess it's because I have a large service project to finish and not enough time so I'm doing a lot at the same time. Mostly it's just a mind game because it probably takes the same amount of time. Bouncing from one to another keeps me from getting bored and I have a "traveling" project that I take with me to knitting group on Fridays.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Always love seeing your work, thanks for posting. I don't always manage to make a comment, sorry I'm so lazy or rushed.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice as always. Do you have any idea of how many little sweaters you knit in a year? It always amazes me how many you get done.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Ellebelle said:


> What an adorable little baby sweater! Good idea, upsizing your needles vs calculating more stitches. Glad it worked out for you. I will keep this in mind when I need to go up or down a little bit in size.


Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

This is a lovely pattern your cardigan is beautiful.🧶❤


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love this baby cardigan, Deegle! A great idea to upsize the needles to obtain a bigger size! Love the buttons!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely cable accent.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Your sweaters are an inspiration to me to try harder. Love the variety that you do on one basic pattern.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Kathie said:


> Very nice as always. Do you have any idea of how many little sweaters you knit in a year? It always amazes me how many you get done.


I used to knit 2 - 3 per week but lately its more like 1 - 2 per week. I had to slow down as I have a huge stock of them!


----------



## yelenots (9 mo ago)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189





Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


This is gorgeous, I wish I could knit like you!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

What a darling sweater. I love that cable on the the front and the heart shaped buttons.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Another gorgeous cardigan. I always knit for 6 months or older, hoping they will get to wear them longer.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Once again another beautiful sweater.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Yet another beautiful cardigan and I love the cable stitches you used!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Another lovely sweater! I love how you mix n match patterns!
Even 1-2 sweater a week is amazing! Such an inspiration!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189





sheherazade said:


> Yet another beautiful cardigan and I love the cable stitches you used!


Beautiful sweater!


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


This is lovely and will be greatly appreciated. I enjoy seeing pictures of your work.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, great knitting


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Another winner, Your work is always interesting and very lovely.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This is another gorgeous little sweater! I recently used your Waterwheel pattern to make a little sweater and was going to ask you about sizing, but you've just answered my question in this post. I'm so inspired by all your ideas, I can't wait to make more cardigans, but will be lucky to finish a couple in a month's time.


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


It looks so beautiful and as always, your knitting is impeccable. I do look forward for your next posting.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater! I love seeing your work, thanks for sharing. It is amazing how you use one pattern and just change it with the addition of a different stitch


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

*OH DEEGLE; I am sorry but I need to report you to the " I didnt finish one project before I started another " police!!!! 
LOLOL 
I love the cable. Makes such a difference. Lovely as are ALL the sweaters you created.
I am sure if you wanted to get rid of some of the extras' maybe sell them here on KP. Or donate to the local hospital.*


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


I love all your baby sweaters. You are an expert at designing and knitting them.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I used to knit 2 - 3 per week but lately its more like 1 - 2 per week. I had to slow down as I have a huge stock of them!


That is impressive. It takes me forever to knit a sweater. Even a baby sweater. Wish I had your skill.


----------



## janec1128 (Apr 15, 2019)

Your work is always so beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Beautiful cardigan. Love the lobster claw cable down the front.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189





Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189
> 
> 
> Beautiful sweater, as usual! I love the shade of blue and the buttons.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Love this sweater! Great knitting. I will look for that lobster claw stitch! You come up with great combinations!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

"Rules are made to be broken" especially for such a good reason. Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

Beautiful, as always. Your creations are a joy to behold


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


Very impressive work once again, Deegle, and what a kind and generous friend you are. I’m sure the fellow who asked the favour will be over the moon when you give him the little cardigans. 🥰


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


Love your baby cardigans. They are precious.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

So cute.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Another beautiful little sweater!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

So adorable! You've worked that expertly.


----------



## Weithree (Nov 19, 2013)

I love seeing the designs you put into the same pattern. Another beauty.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Ellebelle said:


> What an adorable little baby sweater! Good idea, upsizing your needles vs calculating more stitches. Glad it worked out for you. I will keep this in mind when I need to go up or down a little bit in size.


Another beauty


----------



## EllieW (Jul 26, 2017)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


Beautiful!


----------



## geraldinesarsfield4 (9 mo ago)

You know how to do it , beautiful


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

L


Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


Lovely as always.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

The cable accent made this little cardigan perfect. It's amazing how a needle size can help with sizing. Lovely work!


----------



## snow651 (9 mo ago)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


Is Waterwheel 890 top down or bottom up?


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

snow651 said:


> Is Waterwheel 890 top down or bottom up?


It's bottom up in 5 pieces.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love this little cardigan.....I don't get to see many posts on the new KP (so complicated for me), but I'm glad I got to see this one.


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Love this little cardigan.....I don't get to see many posts on the new KP (so complicated for me), but I'm glad I got to see th


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Another beautiful cardigan. You do awesome work


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute little cardigan.


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

gramknits said:


> This is another gorgeous little sweater! I recently used your Waterwheel pattern to make a little sweater and was going to ask you about sizing, but you've just answered my question in this post. I'm so inspired by all your ideas, I can't wait to make more cardigans, but will be lucky to finish a couple in a month's time.





Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


there is something about your sweaters that has me wondering where can I get the pattern? I’ll admit I’m addicted to my knitting and it’s time to make something bigger than doll sweaters!


----------



## Mumsy1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Deegle said:


> This little cardigan is Waterwheel 890 with a lobster claw cable which I got from a book called 400 knitting stitches - page 61. I had already started another cardigan, and I NEVER leave a project unfinished to start another. However, a really good friend requested a couple of cardigans for a 2 month old little boy and he is a guy who would give you the shirt off his back, so I broke my own rules for this and my next knit. I usually knit 0 - 3 months which would not fit for long so I knit second sizes. I don't have much time, so instead of sizing up by adding stitches, I went a needle size larger and got exactly what I wanted, phew! I'm almost finished the second one and will post it soon. I
> View attachment 1231189


I love what you have done with the cables. and I will definitely remember that “upsizing” trick!


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Cute and lovely work.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

treadlelady said:


> there is something about your sweaters that has me wondering where can I get the pattern? I’ll admit I’m addicted to my knitting and it’s time to make something bigger than doll sweaters!


There's a download link for Waterwheel 890 at the bottom of the page below. 








Lemon baby cardigan


All your little cardigans are so charming! I love all your variations.




www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Deegle said:


> I used to knit 2 - 3 per week but lately its more like 1 - 2 per week. I had to slow down as I have a huge stock of them!


I was just going to ask what you do with all those baby sweaters,


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

Another beautiful sweater!


----------

